# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Lỗi - động cơ phát nóng  khi chạy qua biến tần

## namtrungcompany

Nam Trung hướng dẫn khách hàng khắc phục lỗi - động cơ phát nóng khi chạy qua biến tần[31/08/2016]

Bất kể là sự việc gì, muốn tìm hiểu nguyên nhân xảy ra sự việc đó thì phải tìm được nguyên nhân gốc rể trước tiên. Trong trường hợp động cơ phát nóng khi chạy qua biến tần, đầu tiên cần phải biết nguồn nhiệt từ đâu và tại sao động cơ phát nhiệt. Động cơ nóng nguyên nhân do phát nhiệt từ cuộn dây. Cuộn dây phát nhiệt có thể do chất lượng cuộn dây kém nên sinh nhiệt, do động cơ chạy không đúng tần số, do động cơ chạy tại tần số thấp gây ra sóng hài cao, quạt giải nhiệt không hoạt động nên nóng, do công suất moto nhỏ….
Chúng ta cần kiểm tra loại trừ từng nguyên nhân.
1. Chất lượng cuộn dây : Đo kiểm tra lại điện trở cách điện của Motor, kiểm tra thông số điện trở của 3 cuộn dây xem có đều không?

Sử dụng bộ đo dòng điện Ampe Kìm để do dòng điện tại ngõ ra của Biến tần, kẹp từng pha một. Nếu có một pha nào dòng điện khác so với các pha còn lại thì có thể điện trở cách điện của các cuộn dây đã bị hư. Cần đem đi kiểm tra, vệ sinh, sấy khô hoặc quấn lại nếu cần thiết.
2. Do động cơ hoạt động không đúng tần số : Có thể các tham số cài đặt không đúng. Đặc biệt là hai nhóm tham số Fmax và Fbase.
Bạn cần phải reset lại toàn bộ tham số về mặc định nhà sản xuất sau đó setting lại và kiểm tra.
Nếu việc cài đặt quá khó khăn hoặc bạn không thể Reset tham số được. Hãy kiểm tra nhãn động cơ và cài đặt lại các tham số cho đúng. VD: Động cơ AC  cực 380V 3 pha. Tần số 50/60Hz.
Bạn cần phải cài lại Fmax=60 Hz, Fbase=50Hz.
3. Các nguyên nhân khác: Tần số động cơ do Biến tần điều khiển quá thấp (dưới 25Hz), dẫn đến Quạt tản nhiệt sau đuôi động cơ không quay đủ tốc độ để giải nhiệt.
4. Do công suất motor quá thấp, không đủ so với công suất cần thiết. Bạn cần nâng cấp động cơ lên cấp công suất cao hơn
Nếu quý khách đang gặp phải vấn đề trên thì bình tĩnh làm theo những hướng dẫn trên chắc chắn sẽ khắc phục được. Quý khách cũng có thể gởi những vấn đề phát sinh trong quá trình sử dụng động cơ điện, hoặc những ý kiến cải thiện sản phẩm thì vui lòng gởi đến hộp thư LE CONG THANH @ NAM TRUNG . COM . VN nhé.

ĐỂ XEM NHIỀU BÀI VIẾT HƠN NỮA VUI LÒNG GHÉ WEBSITE: W W W. NAM TRUNG . COM . VN

----------


## CKD

Thấy bác sale này vào chém gió, mà nội dung có cái gì đó.. thuần là sale. Nên vào có vài ý kiến.

1. Như tiêu đề, motor nóng khi dùng biến tần? Vậy bình thường có nóng không?
--- Nếu bình thường vẫn nóng vậy thì lỗi chẵng phải tại biến tần. Check biến tần làm gì mất thời gian.
--- Nếu bình thường không nóng, nhưng khi gắn biến tần vào thì nóng, vậy lỗi ở biến tần, check motor làm gì cho mất thời gian. Vì lỗi phát sinh khi tháo dây từ nguồn đấu qua biến tần nếu có thì chỉ nằm ở đường dây, mấy khi mà các cuộn bên trong có vấn đề?

Tất nhiên về toàn diện, check hết là xong. Nhưng có mấy ai trang bị đủ VOM và cả Amper Kềm? Thợ chuyên sửa điện còn chưa chắc có đủ.

2. Lỗi hay gặp nhất là dùng biến tần mà không biết gì về biến tần. Nên cứ thế mà cắm vào chạy. Nên có thể điện áp & tần số bị sai.
--- Cái này muốn hiệu chỉnh lại thì tùy theo biến tân mà làm. Chứ không phải cái nào cũng như cái nào. Vậy nên buộc phải có hướng dẫn sử dụng. Vài khái niệm hay gặp là tần số làm việc, điện áp làm việc, tần số tối đa, điện áp tối đa, rồi tối thiểu v.v.. Đặc tuyến làm việc, thường là V/F curve. Thông thường thì cái này dễ sai nhất. Để check thì đơn giản, không cần dùng VOM hay chi chi hết. Xem hướng dẫn sử dụng, chỉnh biến tần về chế độ monitor V out, Frequency out rồi điều chỉnh thử. Xem số hiện trên màn hình để kết luận đúng sai.
VD: với mấy cái spindle china thì thông dụng là 220V-400Hz (max). Nếu đặt áp nhỏ hơn thì yếu, nếu đặt tần số nhỏ hơn thì nóng.
--- Hiện tượng khác ít gặp hơn là tần số sóng mang, hoặc tần số PWM, hoặc carrier frequency không phù hợp. Cái này nó hơi phức tạp vì phụ thuộc vào điện trở & cảm kháng của cuộn dây. Nếu có gây nóng thì cũng hơi nóng mà thôi. Đặc điểm là motor chạy có tiếng hơi khó chịu. Muốn chỉnh thì chọn đại các option (thường có vài tùy chọn thôi), cái nào êm nhất thì dùng. Một số biến tần lõm sẽ chẵng có.

3. Công suất động cơ không phù hợp?
--- Nếu công suất motor không đủ? thì nó cũng nóng nếu không dùng qua biến tần. Vì lúc này hệ số trượt tăng cao, hiệu xuất giảm.
--- Nếu công suất biến tần không đủ? Biến tần sẽ báo lỗi over load (quá tải).

Mấy bạn sale vui lòng nghiên cứu kỹ & nắm rỏ cái mình bán rồi hãy vào chém gió để làm CEO & bán hàng nhe.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CNC FANUC

Nói chung bài viết kiểu này mình ít quan tâm vì tính thực tế ko nhiều chủ yếu là để sale, trường hợp motor nóng do invt có nhưng ít chủ yếu do cài đặt (điện áp, dòng định mức, dòng lúc start,stop,hold...) mà đa số motor nóng ko do inverter

----------


## Tuấn



----------


## namtrungcompany

> Thấy bác sale này vào chém gió, mà nội dung có cái gì đó.. thuần là sale. Nên vào có vài ý kiến.
> 
> 1. Như tiêu đề, motor nóng khi dùng biến tần? Vậy bình thường có nóng không?
> --- Nếu bình thường vẫn nóng vậy thì lỗi chẵng phải tại biến tần. Check biến tần làm gì mất thời gian.
> --- Nếu bình thường không nóng, nhưng khi gắn biến tần vào thì nóng, vậy lỗi ở biến tần, check motor làm gì cho mất thời gian. Vì lỗi phát sinh khi tháo dây từ nguồn đấu qua biến tần nếu có thì chỉ nằm ở đường dây, mấy khi mà các cuộn bên trong có vấn đề?
> 
> Tất nhiên về toàn diện, check hết là xong. Nhưng có mấy ai trang bị đủ VOM và cả Amper Kềm? Thợ chuyên sửa điện còn chưa chắc có đủ.
> 
> 2. Lỗi hay gặp nhất là dùng biến tần mà không biết gì về biến tần. Nên cứ thế mà cắm vào chạy. Nên có thể điện áp & tần số bị sai.
> ...


Chào bạn, quả là bạn có thâm niên, có kiến thức nhiều, nhưng cách bạn nói thì quá là xem thường người khác
ở đây mình k chém gió, bài viết này là để mn tham khảo, không phải ai cũng có nhiều kinh nghiệm như bạn, cái gì cũng phải từ từ, tìm hiểu đầy đủ từ gốc đến rể mới dám đi đến kết luận, có nhiều trường hợp chuyên gia đầu nghành còn không giải thích được những lỗi phát sinh, mình không nói bạn ếch ngồi đáy giếng, nhưng mình khẳng định đây chỉ là bài viết để mn cùng tham khảo, sai thì sữa, chữa thì đẻ k có gì phải xoắn cả lên thế nhé. với chung một điều nữa cần nói rõ hơn là bài viết này được tiến sĩ bên trường đh spkt viết nhằm để mọi người cũng có thể nắm bắt và hiểu được cái cơ bản nhất. bác có nói có tài mà k có đức thì cũng k xong. khuyên chân thành là bạn nên xem lại mình trước nhé. nhiều sự việc hiện tượng không thể giải thích được chỉ dựa vào 2 3 câu nói. chân thành cảm ơn ý kiến của bạn.

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Nói chung bài viết kiểu này mình ít quan tâm vì tính thực tế ko nhiều chủ yếu là để sale, trường hợp motor nóng do invt có nhưng ít chủ yếu do cài đặt (điện áp, dòng định mức, dòng lúc start,stop,hold...) mà đa số motor nóng ko do inverter


Thực tế hay không thì tham khảo mới biết được, giản viên ngta cũng mày mò mới viết được đôi dòng, bạn nói thế thì đạp đổ công sức ngta hết còn gì, mình k có ý kiến gì, nếu bạn thấy thực tế khác thì bổ sung để ae học hỏi thêm kinh nghiệm, còn nếu bạn k quan tâm thì bạn có thể lướt qua bạn nhé.

mà invt là biến tần trung quốc chứ k nên dùng nó viết tắt cho biến tần.

----------


## Tuấn

> một điều nữa cần nói rõ hơn là bài viết này được tiến sĩ bên trường đh spkt viết nhằm để mọi người cũng có thể nắm bắt và hiểu được cái cơ bản nhất..



Đề nghị bạn khi copy tài liệu của người khác phải ghi rõ nguồn gốc. Tẹo nữa thì mình tưởng là bài này bạn viết cơ đấy.

Cũng nhắc luôn với bạn là đừng lôi tiến sỹ lên mà hù thành viên cái diễn đàn này, mọi người ở đây ngán 3 cái thứ tiến sỹ giấy lắm lắm rồi bạn ạ. Bản thân mình lên đây học mọi người đủ thứ, nhưng nghe đến tiến sỹ đã thấy thằng này chắc ngu lắm mới làm tiến sỹ, còn giáo sư thì chắc chắn phải ăn hại lắm mới đi làm giáo sư. 

Không hay ho gì đâu bạn ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

@namtrungcompany
Tôi sẽ giúp bạn SEO cái chủ đề này, bằng cách sẽ tranh luận với bạn.
Tôi nói bạn chém gió, thì có lý do không phải khơi khơi tôi chụp mũ đâu. Tôi cũng chẵng tự tin, tự phụ để xem thường người khác, nhất là trên cái diễn đàn này, người hơn tôi rất nhiều, nhưng có nhiều người.. dù giỏi giang cách mấy thì tôi cũng xem thường.

Đầu tiên tôi sẽ nói tại sao bài viết này không phù hợp với người thường.
- Bài viết của bạn, cao siêu thì chẵng biết, nhưng cũng chẵng bình thường.
- Trên cương vị của một người có trách nhiệm. Khi thiết bị vận hành không đúng, đơn giản nhất, theo đúng nguyên tắc, nếu người dùng không biết gì về điện thì làm thế nào?. Tìm người am hiểu để hổ trợ là giải pháp đúng đắn nhất. Vì những thiết bị này rất nguy hiểm nếu thiếu hiểu biết. Vậy tôi đặt giả thuyết là người dùng biết chút chút để có thể tự đấu nối. Muốn tự mình sử dụng.
- Với việc Sử dụng hay ỨNG DỤNG.. thì quả là đúng như tôi đã viết. Trình tự và check từ A-Z thì chẵng có gì để bàn ngoài 2 yêu tố là thiết bị và thời gian.
- Ứng dụng là đòi hỏi hiệu quả. Vậy nên nếu xác định nguyên nhân thì việc loại trừ ngay từ những dấu hiệu là cần thiết. Và tùy theo dấu hiệu mà ta có thể bỏ bước.
- Ứng dụng là đòi hỏi thực tế. Vậy nên những cái xa vời như thiết bị đo này nọ với người không chuyên là quá sức. Với người sử dụng thông thường thì khái niệm đồng hồ vạn năng còn có thể chưa biết, chứ nói gì tới amper kềm? Vậy nên nếu chăm chăm phụ thuộc vào các phép đo thì còn lâu mới biết bị gì. Chưa nói là đo không đúng cách cho kết quả sai lệch.
- Đã loại trừ thì nguyên nhân nào xuất hiện ở giai đoạn nào thì check ở giai đoạn ấy. Cách thì như tôi đã nói ở trên.

Ngược lại nếu bài viết dành cho thợ, hoặc cho những người rành hơn.
- Xin lỗi, tôi nghĩ cách làm cũng tương tự vậy thôi. Vì chẵng anh thợ nào rỗi hơi check thứ mà mình cho là đã biết. Trừ khi anh ta đã thử check lại thông số cài đặt, tất cả đều đúng mà khi vận hành thì bất thường.
- Còn nếu không biết gì hết, khách mang lại con motor, yêu cầu lắp biến tần, chạy Ok thì mua biến tần. Cái này.. máy anh bán thiết bị ngoài Vĩnh Viễn làm hàng ngày. Tôi cũng từng vác motor ra Vĩnh Viễn để mua biến tần. Để tìm thông số motor thì còn nhiều chiêu trò khác. Nhưng thực hiện thì như cách anh thợ trên làm mà thôi. Tức cứ ước đoán, cài đặt, không ok thì check lại.

Trường hợp khác là anh em không biết gì, mua hàng rác không rỏ sống chết, muốn check trước khi đấu vào biến tần, vì sợ biến tần bóc khói. Nhưng phần lớn là không hiệu quả vì kiến thức về motor phần lớn người sử dụng là không biết. Có chăng là check xem có chạm vỏ hay không thì đơn giản. Chứ không biết gì mà muốn đo so sánh các phase cũng không đơn giản.

Còn việc khác là.. lý do chính kiến tôi bảo là chém gió. Theo tôi.
- Bài viết mang mục đích để dẩn người xem đến cái trang web bên dưới, theo cách gọi bình dân là quảng cáo trá hình.
- Bài viết là copy/past, nên tôi nghi ngờ là người viết chẵng biết gì, hoặc giã là lười tới mức, muốn ceo mà cứ copy & past. Những bài viết thiếu đầu tư vậy, tôi xem là chém gió chắc cũng chẵng oan. Copy từ đâu?.. link ở cuối bài.
- Có tài mà không có đức thì từ hành động của bạn.. cũng đã nói rỏ rồi. Copy/past không dẫn nguồn.. có thể bị đánh đồng với hành động ăn cắp sản phẩm trí tuệ đó. Nếu bạn khẵng định bạn là tác giả của bài viết.. thì lại mâu thuẩn với lời bạn đã nói.. là của giáo sư hay tiến sĩ nào đó.
- Bài viết của tiến sĩ nào à? Để dành dạy cho sv thì được, chứ với người không biết gì (nghiệp dư), hoặc thợ, hoặc chuyên gia gì đó thì chẵng phù hợp. Vì sao thì tôi cũng trình bày rồi.

http://dichvusuabientan.com/Posts/ti...-bien-tan.html

----------


## khangscc

Chuyên gia đâu rồi, nín địt rồi chăng. Phải nguồn copy từ web đó không xác nhận để a em biết bạn chuyên sâu thế nào. PS. Em mạn phép, em là kỹ sư xd, làm xd cũng chẳng rành mấy mà mò điện thì cháy nổ tùm lum :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CNC FANUC

Hi hi em cũng gà mờ í mà , cho em góp í là sửa tiêu đề xíu sẽ bớt hiểu lầm,những cái bạn viết ko sai nhưng ko hợp với tiêu đề, đã xác định nóng do inv thì cứ nó mà đạp cho nhanh chứ lan man sang thứ khác làm gì cho mệt, em quen dùng invt để  chỉ inverter rồi nên em cứ dùng cảm ơn bác chỉ điểm thêm

----------


## hung1706

Thực tế em chả hiểu vấn đề gì đang diễn ra  :Big Grin: 

Thắc mắc là bác chủ chả biết gì hay biết sơ sơ hay là rành rọt về các thể loại điều khiển motor bằng Biến tần ? Em nghĩ chắc bác làm bên PR nhiều hơn kỹ thuật (Sale Engineer ?)

Với nội dung bài viết, để phù hợp với tiêu đề thì bác vui lòng đưa trường hợp cụ thể cho từng loại motor vd như AC Spindle hay AC Servo hay motor 3 pha...vv. Với từng trường hợp phải xử lý thế nào hay thậm chí bác chỉ cần hướng dẫn tuân theo nguyên tắc an toàn lao động về điện và alo cho bác thì cũng dễ thở hơn.

Bác chủ đừng mang GS TS ra để PR vì chỉ phản tác dụng, mặt khác nếu tác giả bài viết là ai thì bác nên trích nguồn cho hợp với văn phong báo cáo kỹ thuật.

Với cá nhân em nghĩ đừng nên mang các vị GS TS ra để nói và so sánh vì đơn giản là họ không làm gì sai và gây hại cho ai. Người có tốt xấu, không hẳn ai cũng tốt mà cũng có không ít người đã đóng góp rất nhiều cho KHKT (VD như các môn cơ bản về KHKT đều do các vị ấy đi học từ các nước khác về biên soạn lại đấy thôi, còn các món cao siêu hơn thì chắc không ai dám viết sách, thậm chí đến dịch sách cũng chả dám dịch đâu  :Big Grin: )

Thanks all !

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

> Chào bạn, quả là bạn có thâm niên, có kiến thức nhiều, nhưng cách bạn nói thì quá là xem thường người khác
> ở đây mình k chém gió, bài viết này là để mn tham khảo, không phải ai cũng có nhiều kinh nghiệm như bạn, cái gì cũng phải từ từ, tìm hiểu đầy đủ từ gốc đến rể mới dám đi đến kết luận, có nhiều trường hợp chuyên gia đầu nghành còn không giải thích được những lỗi phát sinh, mình không nói bạn ếch ngồi đáy giếng, nhưng mình khẳng định đây chỉ là bài viết để mn cùng tham khảo, sai thì sữa, chữa thì đẻ k có gì phải xoắn cả lên thế nhé. với chung một điều nữa cần nói rõ hơn là bài viết này được tiến sĩ bên trường đh spkt viết nhằm để mọi người cũng có thể nắm bắt và hiểu được cái cơ bản nhất. bác có nói có tài mà k có đức thì cũng k xong. khuyên chân thành là bạn nên xem lại mình trước nhé. nhiều sự việc hiện tượng không thể giải thích được chỉ dựa vào 2 3 câu nói. chân thành cảm ơn ý kiến của bạn.


1. cho em hỏi là tiến sĩ ngành gì thế ah, nói về biến tần chắc phải là tiến sĩ về nghành tự động hóa hay cái gì đấy liên quan đến điện nhở
2. nếu là tiến sĩ .... cho em hỏi luận án tiến sĩ  của tiến sĩ ấy là gì ah?

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi vừa thôi , chưa hết tháng các bác chưa hết hung hăng , dạo này cái diễn đàn nó chán òm , chẳng có cái gì cho anh em hào hứng chu mỏ vào nên mới có chút chút mấy ông ào ào nhào vô , để em nó từ từ phun tới đâu mấy bác hốt lại tạt vào tới đó , làm quá người ta phang vài câu phong long đi mất , buồn lại hoàn buôn .... Ông Tuấn Hói ới , nhào vô 2 anh em mình chém nhau cho nó sôi động nè .... thôi thằng Gamo cũng được.

----------


## Tuanlm

Dưn cơ khí nhảy dzô chém biến tần kìa anh em. Hội đồng ...đê.  :Big Grin:

----------


## namtrungcompany

> @namtrungcompany
> Tôi sẽ giúp bạn SEO cái chủ đề này, bằng cách sẽ tranh luận với bạn.
> Tôi nói bạn chém gió, thì có lý do không phải khơi khơi tôi chụp mũ đâu. Tôi cũng chẵng tự tin, tự phụ để xem thường người khác, nhất là trên cái diễn đàn này, người hơn tôi rất nhiều, nhưng có nhiều người.. dù giỏi giang cách mấy thì tôi cũng xem thường.
> 
> Đầu tiên tôi sẽ nói tại sao bài viết này không phù hợp với người thường.
> - Bài viết của bạn, cao siêu thì chẵng biết, nhưng cũng chẵng bình thường.
> - Trên cương vị của một người có trách nhiệm. Khi thiết bị vận hành không đúng, đơn giản nhất, theo đúng nguyên tắc, nếu người dùng không biết gì về điện thì làm thế nào?. Tìm người am hiểu để hổ trợ là giải pháp đúng đắn nhất. Vì những thiết bị này rất nguy hiểm nếu thiếu hiểu biết. Vậy tôi đặt giả thuyết là người dùng biết chút chút để có thể tự đấu nối. Muốn tự mình sử dụng.
> - Với việc Sử dụng hay ỨNG DỤNG.. thì quả là đúng như tôi đã viết. Trình tự và check từ A-Z thì chẵng có gì để bàn ngoài 2 yêu tố là thiết bị và thời gian.
> - Ứng dụng là đòi hỏi hiệu quả. Vậy nên nếu xác định nguyên nhân thì việc loại trừ ngay từ những dấu hiệu là cần thiết. Và tùy theo dấu hiệu mà ta có thể bỏ bước.
> ...


Đúng là mình copy mà k đưa nguồn, nhưng thú thật với các bạn là nguồn k phải lấy từ link này, nguồn này mấy a kỹ thuật cho mình(file giấy, không phải file mềm nhé, cũng chịu khó đánh lại hẵn hoi), cũng chẳng biết tiến sĩ tên gì và nằm đề tài nào, chỉ nghe là viết cái cơ bản để ngta dễ nắm bắt nhất, đôi khi cứ làm rồi sẽ hiểu, cứ vọc sẽ lòi ra, nếu ngta viết để dạy cho sv, thì chính bạn cũng đi từ sv ra đấy, cũng từ những tiến sĩ giấy đấy bạn ạ, mình k phủ nhận cái gì nhưng mình khuyên bạn nên nhớ  ăn quả nhớ kẻ trồng cây, đừng qua cầu rút ván như thể mình chả liên quan gì, mình nói lại nguồn này mình k rõ nên k dẫn nguồn, chứ k phải copy/past nên đôi khi cái mình thấy chưa chắc là đã đúng bạn nhé, đừng nói như phán để rồi đến mình cũng k bít mình nói cái gì, gieo nhân nào gặp qả đấy thôi. 
còn dẫn vào trang web, thì mình đã nói rõ là bài viết mang tính tham khảo, mình cũng k dẫn link ra, chỉ để nền , bạn nào muốn thì ghé vào thôi, cái này bạn k muốn vào thì mình đâu ép, thấy hay thì ủng hộ, còn sạn thì bổ sung, mà lung tung thì bỏ qua bạn nhé.
còn câu có tài mà k có đức thì đích thị là bạn đang thể hiện đó, k góp ý chân thành mà chỉ có ý dìm để đẩy mình lên cao, mong bạn hiểu và đưa ra những nhận xét khách quan hơn

----------


## khangscc

> 1. cho em hỏi là tiến sĩ ngành gì thế ah, nói về biến tần chắc phải là tiến sĩ về nghành tự động hóa hay cái gì đấy liên quan đến điện nhở
> 2. nếu là tiến sĩ .... cho em hỏi luận án tiến sĩ  của tiến sĩ ấy là gì ah?


Chắc luận án là ứng dụng pwm ic ne555 điều khiển động cơ nhể :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Hi hi em cũng gà mờ í mà , cho em góp í là sửa tiêu đề xíu sẽ bớt hiểu lầm,những cái bạn viết ko sai nhưng ko hợp với tiêu đề, đã xác định nóng do inv thì cứ nó mà đạp cho nhanh chứ lan man sang thứ khác làm gì cho mệt, em quen dùng invt để  chỉ inverter rồi nên em cứ dùng cảm ơn bác chỉ điểm thêm


cảm ơn bạn đã góp ý, mình sẽ cố gắng hoàn thiện bài viết hơn

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Thực tế em chả hiểu vấn đề gì đang diễn ra 
> 
> Thắc mắc là bác chủ chả biết gì hay biết sơ sơ hay là rành rọt về các thể loại điều khiển motor bằng Biến tần ? Em nghĩ chắc bác làm bên PR nhiều hơn kỹ thuật (Sale Engineer ?)
> 
> Với nội dung bài viết, để phù hợp với tiêu đề thì bác vui lòng đưa trường hợp cụ thể cho từng loại motor vd như AC Spindle hay AC Servo hay motor 3 pha...vv. Với từng trường hợp phải xử lý thế nào hay thậm chí bác chỉ cần hướng dẫn tuân theo nguyên tắc an toàn lao động về điện và alo cho bác thì cũng dễ thở hơn.
> 
> Bác chủ đừng mang GS TS ra để PR vì chỉ phản tác dụng, mặt khác nếu tác giả bài viết là ai thì bác nên trích nguồn cho hợp với văn phong báo cáo kỹ thuật.
> 
> Với cá nhân em nghĩ đừng nên mang các vị GS TS ra để nói và so sánh vì đơn giản là họ không làm gì sai và gây hại cho ai. Người có tốt xấu, không hẳn ai cũng tốt mà cũng có không ít người đã đóng góp rất nhiều cho KHKT (VD như các môn cơ bản về KHKT đều do các vị ấy đi học từ các nước khác về biên soạn lại đấy thôi, còn các món cao siêu hơn thì chắc không ai dám viết sách, thậm chí đến dịch sách cũng chả dám dịch đâu )
> ...


cảm ơn bạn đã nhận xét, mình k mang tiến sĩ ra để PR, vì là công sức của họ, mình k muốn phủi một phát là xóa hết, chẳng qua mình k biết tên và nguồn nào để các bạn tham khảo, mình sẽ hỏi thử để bổ sung sau nhé.

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Chắc luận án là ứng dụng pwm ic ne555 điều khiển động cơ nhể


mình cũng k năm rõ, có gì mình sẽ tìm hiểu rồi xác nhận lại bạn nhé

----------


## nhatson

cống sức dì thì cũng cần thông tin chính xác và mạch lạc ợ
b.r

----------


## namtrungcompany

> cống sức dì thì cũng cần thông tin chính xác và mạch lạc ợ
> b.r


thông tin đưa ra có điểm nào k chính xác vậy bạn, mạch lạc thế nào nữa vậy bạn, đi từ cái cơ bản nhất còn gì, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Dưn cơ khí nhảy dzô chém biến tần kìa anh em. Hội đồng ...đê.


Em thấy ai cũng có thể chém miễn sao chém ngọt, chính xác, chém phát chết ngay chứ chém hụt chém bừa là bị chém lại là tiêu đời, ko phải có bằng cấp chuyên môn mới được chém( ai đồng ý thì like cho em phát)

----------


## khangscc

> Em thấy ai cũng có thể chém miễn sao chém ngọt, chính xác, chém phát chết ngay chứ chém hụt chém bừa là bị chém lại là tiêu đời, ko phải có bằng cấp chuyên môn mới được chém( ai đồng ý thì like cho em phát)


Hô hô, chém bừa đôi khi cũng nguy hiểm phết đấy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

> Đúng là mình copy mà k đưa nguồn, nhưng thú thật với các bạn là nguồn k phải lấy từ link này, nguồn này mấy a kỹ thuật cho mình(file giấy, không phải file mềm nhé, cũng chịu khó đánh lại hẵn hoi), cũng chẳng biết tiến sĩ tên gì và nằm đề tài nào, chỉ nghe là viết cái cơ bản để ngta dễ nắm bắt nhất, đôi khi cứ làm rồi sẽ hiểu, cứ vọc sẽ lòi ra, nếu ngta viết để dạy cho sv, thì chính bạn cũng đi từ sv ra đấy, cũng từ những tiến sĩ giấy đấy bạn ạ, mình k phủ nhận cái gì nhưng mình khuyên bạn nên nhớ  ăn quả nhớ kẻ trồng cây, đừng qua cầu rút ván như thể mình chả liên quan gì, mình nói lại nguồn này mình k rõ nên k dẫn nguồn, chứ k phải copy/past nên đôi khi cái mình thấy chưa chắc là đã đúng bạn nhé, đừng nói như phán để rồi đến mình cũng k bít mình nói cái gì, gieo nhân nào gặp qả đấy thôi. 
> còn dẫn vào trang web, thì mình đã nói rõ là bài viết mang tính tham khảo, mình cũng k dẫn link ra, chỉ để nền , bạn nào muốn thì ghé vào thôi, cái này bạn k muốn vào thì mình đâu ép, thấy hay thì ủng hộ, còn sạn thì bổ sung, mà lung tung thì bỏ qua bạn nhé.
> còn câu có tài mà k có đức thì đích thị là bạn đang thể hiện đó, k góp ý chân thành mà chỉ có ý dìm để đẩy mình lên cao, mong bạn hiểu và đưa ra những nhận xét khách quan hơn


Nói thật..
File giấy, tức bạn gõ lại. Mình cho là bạn gõ lại. Nếu thật sự đúng thì xin lỗi về những gì đã phát ngôn.
Mình cũng rất thán phục. Phải công nhận là bạn rất trung thực, vì nội dung giống y như nhau, nhất là giống những chổ sai ấy. Lại rồi cách để khoảng trắng cũng giống nhau kinh luôn, phải nói là 99.99% ấy chứ.
Có thể, là cái link ấy.. cũng copy/past từ đúng cái file giấy mà bạn đã dùng để gõ lại. Việc cái link ấy copy bài từ đây thì không thể. Theo google thì bài viết trên các link kia nó có trước với bài trên này.

Cách gõ máy kiểu này, nếu là mình có 2 cách.
1. Mình chẵng biết gì về nội dung đang viết. Do đó mình chẵng dám viết sai dù một từ, dù là dấu chấm, dấu phẩy, khoảng trắng cũng chẵng dám bỏ qua. Nói chung là phải gõ lại đúng nguyên văn cái tài liệu giấy mình nhận được.
2. Còn nếu mình là người am hiểu, khi đọc và viết lại thì nếu thấy sai thì sửa, đôi khi còn sai thêm vài từ nữa ấy chứ. Không có vụ y nhau từng chữ như vầy.

Mình sẽ thử làm phép so sánh, để tìm chổ khác nhau. Chổ nào khác sẽ tô đâm. 2 cái này mình copy/paste, không có gõ thêm bớt chữ nào hết. Chổ nào mình tô đỏ là chổ mình cho rằng nội dung không chính xác.



> Chúng ta cần kiểm tra loại trừ từng nguyên *nhân*.
> 1. Chất lượng cuộn dây : Đo kiểm tra lại điện trở cách điện của Motor, kiểm tra thông số điện trở của 3 cuộn dây xem có đều không?
> Sử dụng bộ đo dòng điện Ampe Kìm để do dòng điện tại ngõ ra của Biến tần, kẹp từng pha một. Nếu có một pha nào dòng điện khác so với các pha còn lại thì có thể điện trở cách điện của các cuộn dây đã bị hư. Cần đem đi kiểm tra, vệ sinh, sấy khô hoặc quấn lại nếu cần thiết.
> 2. Do động cơ hoạt động không đúng tần số : Có thể các tham số cài đặt không đúng. Đặc biệt là hai nhóm tham số Fmax và Fbase.
> Bạn cần phải reset lại toàn bộ tham số về mặc định nhà sản xuất sau đó setting lại và kiểm tra.
> Nếu việc cài đặt quá khó khăn hoặc bạn không thể Reset tham số được. Hãy kiểm tra nhãn động cơ và cài đặt lại các tham số cho đúng. VD: Động cơ AC  cực 380V 3 pha. Tần số 50/60Hz.
> Bạn cần phải cài lại Fmax=60 Hz, Fbase=50Hz.
> 3. Các nguyên nhân khác: Tần số động cơ do Biến tần điều khiển quá thấp (dưới 25Hz), dẫn đến Quạt tản nhiệt sau đuôi động cơ không quay đủ tốc độ để giải nhiệt.
> 4. Do công suất motor quá thấp, không đủ so với công suất cần thiết. Bạn cần nâng cấp động cơ lên cấp công suất cao hơn


Bài viết copy & paste từ nguồn mình đã để link ở trên



> Chúng ta cần kiểm tra loại trừ từng nguyên *nhận*.
> 1. Chất lượng cuộn dây : Đo kiểm tra lại điện trở cách điện của Motor, kiểm tra thông số điện trở của 3 cuộn dây xem có đều không? 
> Sử dụng bộ đo dòng điện Ampe Kìm để do dòng điện tại ngõ ra của Biến tần, kẹp từng pha một. Nếu có một pha nào dòng điện khác so với các pha còn lại thì có thể điện trở cách điện của các cuộn dây đã bị hư. Cần đem đi kiểm tra, vệ sinh, sấy khô hoặc quấn lại nếu cần thiết.
> 2. Do động cơ hoạt động không đúng tần số : Có thể các tham số cài đặt không đúng. Đặc biệt là hai nhóm tham số Fmax và Fbase.
> Bạn cần phải reset lại toàn bộ tham số về mặc định nhà sản xuất sau đó setting lại và kiểm tra.
> Nếu việc cài đặt quá khó khăn hoặc bạn không thể Reset tham số được. Hãy kiểm tra nhãn động cơ và cài đặt lại các tham số cho đúng. VD: Động cơ AC  cực 380V 3 pha. Tần số 50/60Hz.
> Bạn cần phải cài lại Fmax=60 Hz, Fbase=50Hz.
> 3. Các nguyên nhân khác:  Tần số động cơ do Biến tần điều khiển quá thấp (dưới 25Hz), dẫn đến Quạt tản nhiệt sau đuôi động cơ không quay đủ tốc độ để giải nhiệt.
> 4. Do công suất motor quá thấp, không đủ so với công suất cần thiết. Bạn cần nâng cấp động cơ lên cấp công suất cao hơn


http://dichvusuabientan.com/Posts/ti...-qua-dong.html
Một dữ liệu khác, với mức trùng khớp còn đáng kinh ngạt hơn. http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=vn

----------

namtrungcompany

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Nói thật..
> File giấy, tức bạn gõ lại. Mình cho là bạn gõ lại. Nếu thật sự đúng thì xin lỗi về những gì đã phát ngôn.
> Mình cũng rất thán phục. Phải công nhận là bạn rất trung thực, vì nội dung giống y như nhau, nhất là giống những chổ sai ấy. Lại rồi cách để khoảng trắng cũng giống nhau kinh luôn, phải nói là 99.99% ấy chứ.
> Có thể, là cái link ấy.. cũng copy/past từ đúng cái file giấy mà bạn đã dùng để gõ lại. Việc cái link ấy copy bài từ đây thì không thể. Theo google thì bài viết trên các link kia nó có trước với bài trên này.
> 
> Cách gõ máy kiểu này, nếu là mình có 2 cách.
> 1. Mình chẵng biết gì về nội dung đang viết. Do đó mình chẵng dám viết sai dù một từ, dù là dấu chấm, dấu phẩy, khoảng trắng cũng chẵng dám bỏ qua. Nói chung là phải gõ lại đúng nguyên văn cái tài liệu giấy mình nhận được.
> 2. Còn nếu mình là người am hiểu, khi đọc và viết lại thì nếu thấy sai thì sửa, đôi khi còn sai thêm vài từ nữa ấy chứ. Không có vụ y nhau từng chữ như vầy.
> 
> ...


đấy bạn cũng tìm hiểu thì bạn cũng biết được vấn đề ở đây là rất nhiều người dùng nó, thậm chí có cả giấy để share thì bạn cũng nên hiểu là độ phổ biến của nó tới mức nào rồi. còn nếu bạn cố bới móc tìm sâu thì bạn rãnh còn mình thì không. Ở đây mình nhấn mạnh là bài viết nhằm share thông tin cho các AE, nếu thấy còn thiếu sót thì nên góp ý chân thành. Mình cũng nể bạn vì cái độ chịu khó tìm sâu bới rác, nhưng có lẽ bạn hơi mất thời gian vào những cái không đáng.
Nếu bạn góp ý, mình cảm ơn, sẽ hoàn thiện lại sau khi tiếp nhận thông tin từ các bạn, còn nếu bạn vẫn cứ bới sâu moi rác thì ....
À mà dù sao bạn cũng có một fan rồi đấy, mình rất nể sự đầu tư kỹ lưỡng của bạn, đọc cũng cảm thấy mắt sáng hơn một chút. Cảm ơn bạn CKBD nhé

----------


## CKD

Mình cũng nễ vì khã năng lỳ, và dày của ai đó nên mới cố bới cho ra sâu. Tiện thể rãnh rỗi chém đại ai ngờ trúng thiệt.

Bài gõ lại mà giống 99.99% với những bài khác trên mạng mà chưa chịu là copy/paste. Xin lỗi chứ cái vụ khoảng trắng xong rồi mới chấm, phết, hai chấm là thói quen thôi. Mà trong những bài kia thì lúc có, lúc không. Bài này thì cũng thế. Thói quen thì không thể trùng khớp giống nhau.
Ok.. thì gõ lại. Vậy để lý giải, người gõ cái bài này chẵng biết chút gì về biến tần, hạy tệ hơn là không biết chút gì về điện nên sợ viết sai. Do đó cố viết cho đúng y với bản gốc, không để sai một câu một chữ dù là dấu chấm, dấu phết, khoảng trống. Kể cả khoảng trắng rồi mới đến chấm phẩy. Mà không biết gì thì thôi.. chém gió làm gì.

Tôi cũng thông cảm cho bạn, thời gian bạn không nhiều nên nếu đã copy/paste thì cứ nói là copy/paste. Đâu có chết thằng tây nào đâu mà tránh né chi cho mất thời gian.

Còn FAN á, rất cám ơn khi là fan của tôi. Quả thật khi tham gia trên này, mục đích là trao đổi, chia sẻ để cùng phát triển. Nên tôi rất tôn trọng những gì được chia sẻ và quý trọng những người đã chia sẻ. Nhưng trong quá trình đó ai thích tôi thì tôi cảm ơn, ai không thích hay đố kỵ với tôi thì tôi cũng chịu. Chẵng thể làm gì khác được.

Còn dạng sồn sồn tham gia chỉ để chọt chọt tìm cơ hội thu lợi, thậm chí là lừa đảo thì tôi càng chẵng quan tâm. Với những dạng này tôi quan tâm theo kiểu khác, để có thể đánh động cho mọi người biết. Nhằm tránh bị lừa đảo. Dấu hiệu nhận biết là những ai khi đã không thành thật với chính mình thì làm sao mà thành thật được với người khác, trước sau gì cũng đi lừa người thôi.

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Mình cũng nễ vì khã năng lỳ, và dày của ai đó nên mới cố bới cho ra sâu. Tiện thể rãnh rỗi chém đại ai ngờ trúng thiệt.
> 
> Bài gõ lại mà giống 99.99% với những bài khác trên mạng mà chưa chịu là copy/paste.
> Xin lỗi chứ cái vụ khoảng trắng xong rồi mới chấm, phết, hai chấm là thói quen thôi. Những bài trả lời thì không có, cái bài viết ấy thì lại có. Và giống y như những link kia.
> 
> Vậy nên một là bạn chẵng biết gì nên sợ viết sai. Do đó cố viết cho đúng y với bản gốc, không để sai một câu một chữ dù là dấu chấm, dấu phết, khoảng trống. Kể cả khoảng trắng rồi mới đến chấm phẩy. Mà không biết gì thì thôi.. chém gió làm gì.
> 
> Tôi cũng thông cảm cho bạn, thời gian bạn không nhiều nên nếu đã copy/paste thì cứ nói là copy/paste. Đâu có chết thằng tây nào đâu mà tránh né chi cho mất thời gian.


có chết thằng CKBD gì đó đó bạn, không chết sao ổng cứ làm quá, mình đánh lại thì đánh sao cho giống chứ, đánh sai thì cái tay mình có vấn đề, bạn chưa thi tin học lần nào à, k hiểu hay sao mà còn hỏi, còn sai hay đúng gì thì nội dung là vậy rồi, sai thì đã có người bảo sữa, mà tài liệu này lan nhãn khắp nơi, cũng k biết đã nằm trong cuốn sách nào, ngta viết cũng có lý do đó bạn ơi, không phải khi không ngta rãnh như ai kia viết bới tùm lum đâu. còn câu chữ dẫn dắt đầu tiên thì mình xin phép viết lại cho ly kỳ sinh động, chứ nội dung thì mình tôn trọng họ, mình để nguyên, con cái copy/paste ngta dùng để chỉ những việc làm trái, còn mình thì không, mục đích mình là share thông tin nên mình cần đảm bảo chắc chắn mọi thứ hoàn hảo nhất. oke con dê ===>>> mà thời gian nhiều hay ít thì cũng chẳng liên quan gì đến copy/paste đâu nhé, lý do là mình đã trình bày ở trên rồi bạn BD.

----------


## namtrungcompany

[/QUOTE] Còn FAN á, rất cám ơn khi là fan của tôi. Quả thật khi tham gia trên này, mục đích là trao đổi, chia sẻ để cùng phát triển. Nên tôi rất tôn trọng những gì được chia sẻ và quý trọng những người đã chia sẻ. Nhưng trong quá trình đó ai thích tôi thì tôi cảm ơn, ai không thích hay đố kỵ với tôi thì tôi cũng chịu. Chẵng thể làm gì khác được.

Còn dạng sồn sồn tham gia chỉ để chọt chọt tìm cơ hội thu lợi, thậm chí là lừa đảo thì tôi càng chẵng quan tâm. Với những dạng này tôi quan tâm theo kiểu khác, để có thể đánh động cho mọi người biết. Nhằm tránh bị lừa đảo. Dấu hiệu nhận biết là những ai khi đã không thành thật với chính mình thì làm sao mà thành thật được với người khác, trước sau gì cũng đi lừa người thôi.[/QUOTE]

XIN LỖI BẠN NHÉ, BẠN NÓI HƠI QUÁ RỒI ĐẤY, TỪ SỒN SỒN CÓ LẼ DÀNH CHO BẠN HỢP HƠN ĐẤY BẠN BD, CÒN THU LỢI HAY LỪA ĐẢO GÌ THÌ MÌNH KHẲNG ĐỊNH LÀ KHÔNG NHÉ, MÌNH LUÔN ĐẶT CHỮ TÂM VỚI KHẨU HIỆU KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ THƯỢNG ĐẾ, NHỮNG AI ĐÃ LÀM VIỆC VỚI MÌNH THÌ SẼ BIẾT VÀ ĐÁNH GIÁ CAO ĐIỀU ĐÓ. CÒN BẠN NÓI BÂNG KHUÂNG THÌ K NÊN ĐƯA VÀO CUỘC TRAO ĐỔI NÀY BẠN BD NHÉ.

HIẾM CÓ AI NÓI MÌNH THÀNH THẬT VỚI BẢN THÂN MÌNH ( VÌ ĐÔI LÚC CHÍNH MÌNH CÒN K HIỂU MÌNH) CÒN BẠN THÌ NÓI NHƯ THỂ ĐỂ CHỨNG TỎ, THƯỜNG NHỮNG NGƯỜI NHƯ VẬY HỌ HAY CỐ GẮNG CHE ĐẬY CÁI GÌ ĐÓ K BÌNH THƯỜNG, KHÔNG HAY HO, VÀ BẠN LÀ,,,,,

----------


## CKD

Ủa.. tui có nó bác chủ à?

Tui nói giống vậy thì tui nghĩ là copy/paste, người khác nghĩ sao thì nghĩ. Tui đâu có nói đích danh ai phải thế nào? Tui đâu có kết tội namtrungcompany là đúng hay sai?
Còn cái bài đầu tiên, tôi bảo chém gió, gì gì thì tui cũng đã nói. Rỏ ràng là vậy.

Tui cũng nói.. nếu là tui thì có thể sai thêm vài từ. Còn với ai đó, với trình độ tin học gì đó hơn tui, gõ chính xác nội dung, không sai một li thì quá giỏi. Tui đã nói rỏ là tui nể phục trình độ người đó rồi mà. Ai hơn tui là tui nể, ai làm được điều mà tui không làm được thì tui phục. Tui sống đơn giản lắm.

Cái này tui nói cái bọn đạo, copy/paste vì mục đích vụ lợi. Không nói đến namtrungcompany.
Còn những hạng tào lao, mượn đầu dê để tạo cơ hội lừa đảo thì trên này cũng không ích, anh em thật thà bị dính phót cũng không ích. Nêu nếu gặp bọn lừa ấy thì tui dí tới cùng, cho lòi cái sự lừa ra để mọi người thấy. Để biết mà cảnh giác để bớt bị lừa.

Ủa, hôm nay qua tháng 8 roài, tui hết cô hồn roài. Qua bài này tui xin trở lại là tui nhe.

----------


## namtrungcompany

> ủa.. Tui có nó bác chủ à?
> 
> Tui nói giống vậy thì tui nghĩ là copy/paste, người khác nghĩ sao thì nghĩ. Tui đâu có nói đích danh ai phải thế nào? Tui đâu có kết tội namtrungcompany là đúng hay sai?
> Còn cái bài đầu tiên, tôi bảo chém gió, gì gì thì tui cũng đã nói. Rỏ ràng là vậy.
> 
> Tui cũng nói.. Nếu là tui thì có thể sai thêm vài từ. Còn với ai đó, với trình độ tin học gì đó hơn tui, gõ chính xác nội dung, không sai một li thì quá giỏi. Tui đã nói rỏ là tui nể phục trình độ người đó rồi mà. Ai hơn tui là tui nể, ai làm được điều mà tui không làm được thì tui phục. Tui sống đơn giản lắm.
> 
> Cái này tui nói cái bọn đạo, copy/paste vì mục đích vụ lợi. Không nói đến namtrungcompany.
> Còn những hạng tào lao, mượn đầu dê để tạo cơ hội lừa đảo thì trên này cũng không ích, anh em thật thà bị dính phót cũng không ích. Nêu nếu gặp bọn lừa ấy thì tui dí tới cùng, cho lòi cái sự lừa ra để mọi người thấy. để biết mà cảnh giác để bớt bị lừa.
> ...


bác à, bác làm gì thì ngta cũng biết, ngta đánh giá bác, được thì khen, xấu thì chê, không cần phải vác loa thông báo cho ngta biết đâu bác à, thời này ngta thông tin nhanh lắm, mà bác bd cứ nói bóng gió, nếu nội dung k liên quan, bác k nên đưa vào cuộc trao đổi, còn nếu là khoe mẽ thì nên lập một topic khoe cái việc bác đã làm riêng nhé, cảm ơn bác.

----------


## CKD

@namtrungcompany
Đồng ý với bác *Muốn người ta không biết thì mình đừng làm.*
Với em, viết cũng đã viết rồi, nên chẵng còn gì để giấu giếm, và em cũng chẵng bao giờ phủ nhận điều mình đã làm. Cái này em tự tin là mình thành thật với chính mình và với người khác. Ý phía trên cũng là vậy. Thành thật & hiểu là khác nhau, em công nhân là em không hiểu chính em, nhưng em không tự lừa dối mình. Khác nhau rất nhiều. Ai không tin thì kệ, em cũng chẵng thể làm gì khác. Còn việc đã làm tốt hay không tốt.. tất nhiên có nhiều ý kiến khác nhau. Em cũng chẵng thểép họ nghĩ như em nghĩ được.
Em cũng tin là mọi người đều sáng suốt, không ngu muội như em. Nên sẽ không hiểu lầm như em đã hiểu lầm.

Còn hiểu lầm bác thì xin lỗi, càng xin lỗi hơn vì đã hiểu lầm bác gian dối.

Trả chủ đề lại cho bác đấy.

----------


## namtrungcompany

> @namtrungcompany
> Đồng ý với bác *Muốn người ta không biết thì mình đừng làm.*
> Với em, viết cũng đã viết rồi, nên chẵng còn gì để giấu giếm, và em cũng chẵng bao giờ phủ nhận điều mình đã làm. Cái này em tự tin là mình thành thật với chính mình và với người khác. Ý phía trên cũng là vậy. Thành thật & hiểu là khác nhau, em công nhân là em không hiểu chính em, nhưng em không tự lừa dối mình. Khác nhau rất nhiều. Ai không tin thì kệ, em cũng chẵng thể làm gì khác. Còn việc đã làm tốt hay không tốt.. tất nhiên có nhiều ý kiến khác nhau. Em cũng chẵng thểép họ nghĩ như em nghĩ được.
> Em cũng tin là mọi người đều sáng suốt, không ngu muội như em. Nên sẽ không hiểu lầm như em đã hiểu lầm.
> 
> Còn hiểu lầm bác thì xin lỗi, càng xin lỗi hơn vì đã hiểu lầm bác gian dối.
> 
> Trả chủ đề lại cho bác đấy.


Em cũng xin lỗi bác. Mà nể bác ở điểm thành thật và rất có tâm. Một lần nữa cảm ơn bác đã chia sẽ. Chúc bác thành công và hạnh phúc. Hy vọng bác vẫn tiếp tục trao đổi hăng say và nhiệt tình để giúp diễn ần ngày một chất lượng hơn. 
Trân Trọng.

----------


## solero

Vào làng kỹ thuật, biết thì thưa thốt, không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe. Nói tào lao các bô lão vác gậy đuổi chạy quanh giếng.

Hôm trước có đọc trên Facebook một cô bán hàng linh kiện CNC viết bài giới thiệu để bán biến tần nhưng nội dung lại nói về kích điện chắc dùng từ khóa inverter để tra. Hài vãi.

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Vào làng kỹ thuật, biết thì thưa thốt, không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe. Nói tào lao các bô lão vác gậy đuổi chạy quanh giếng.
> 
> Hôm trước có đọc trên Facebook một cô bán hàng linh kiện CNC viết bài giới thiệu để bán biến tần nhưng nội dung lại nói về kích điện chắc dùng từ khóa inverter để tra. Hài vãi.


ý bác đang muốn nói đến ai, đến cái gì, viết vậy chẳng liên quan gì hết bác à.
Nếu bác góp ý thì xin gi nhận, còn vấn đề thì nói thẳng nhé

----------


## nhatson

chũ thear vẫn nợ em vụ tiến sĩ viết bài nhé

b.r

----------


## truongkiet

cái đệch nhây mà còn lì,

----------

